# Leopard Gecko weight?



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Any idea roughly what weight a 6-7 month old Leo should be? Just weighed mine and it's 19g...the vet has said he's underweight but not sure what I need to get him back up to??
Thanks


----------



## markshaw2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

one or mine is nearly 5 months and its 40g lol. but hes a fatty. but my other 2 are about 4 month and about 23g


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

although leo's differ weight wise I personally agree with the vet 19g for a leo 6-7 months old is underweight ~ mine at that age weigh between 45g - 60g+.
Did the vet do a fecal test or say anything else? Did he say about any extra feeding ie: critical care, assisted feeding?
how long have you had the leo? what are the viv temps and substrate? what foods are you offering?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

depends on the gecko i have a 5 month old who is 34g but id say between 30-40g roughly


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

27 g my 5 months is 30+g my 6 month is


----------



## mjsgeckos (Apr 7, 2008)

yeh thats well underweight id have said at the very least it should be weighing 40g....hows the geckos appetite?


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> although leo's differ weight wise I personally agree with the vet 19g for a leo 6-7 months old is underweight ~ mine at that age weigh between 45g - 60g+.
> Did the vet do a fecal test or say anything else? Did he say about any extra feeding ie: critical care, assisted feeding?
> how long have you had the leo? what are the viv temps and substrate? what foods are you offering?


Fecal test didn't show anything, took him to the vet so he could be officially diagnosed with MBD. I was given critical care, zocal and luctulose. He's completely lost his appetite, he's getting much better with his meds but as said he's still refusing to eat by himself. He's never been into locusts or meal worms. Would normally eat crickets and waxworms when offered. Have tried mushing up waxies and cutting them into smaller portions but he just rests it in his mouth until it falls out. 

Had him for about 4 months, viv is now lined with non slip tiles. Temps are around 80f in the day then drops to about 74f at night.

Any suggestions much appreciated and needed!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

temp wise I would increase the hot side substrate temp to between 88*F and 90*F as 80*F is too low ~ leo's need the belly heat to digest properly and the cool temp may be surpressing his appetite


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

totally agree my leos have a hot spot of 90 (sometimes 91 but its a big viv with plenty cool areas) put the temps up make sure it has a hide on both hot and cool and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

jeepers said:


> Have tried mushing up waxies and cutting them into smaller portions but he just rests it in his mouth until it falls out.
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated and needed!


That sounds disgusting lol 

anyways good luck on the guy!


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

One thing to point out is that albinos sees to tend to be lighter than norms or other morphs. That being said yeah, sounds pretty light.

Someone once told me to try baby food if a leo wouldnt eat well.


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Like the puree jars??


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

My 5 month old leo is around 40g so yeah youre leo is quite a bit under weight.

If your leo isn't eating on its own then definately try Meat based baby food. I've used the chicken one from Asdas. But sure you can get them at Tescos, Sainsburys etc.

Just feed your leo like you would feed a crestie. Take a little bit out of the tub on your finger then smeer it over the leos nose, the leo should lick the baby food off it's nose hopefully. Keep doing this until the leo opens it's mouth really wide in protest as this is normally when they've had enough.

Hopefully the baby food will stimulate the leo into eating on it's own. Try the baby for for 2 weeks though then try it on a waxie then eventually some crickets.

That's how I got my male leo eating again and he's quite healthy and happy now.


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks all, he's in for a creamy chicken treat tonight! 

Will report back and I'm on the case for another heat mat to get the temps up.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

jeepers said:


> Thanks all, he's in for a creamy chicken treat tonight!
> 
> Will report back and I'm on the case for another heat mat to get the temps up.


Great :2thumb:

Can't wait to hear how he gets on with the chicken. If you need any more advice or have any questions just drop me a PM. More than happy to help : victory:


----------



## jeepers (Feb 17, 2008)

LauraN said:


> Great :2thumb:
> 
> Can't wait to hear how he gets on with the chicken. If you need any more advice or have any questions just drop me a PM. More than happy to help : victory:


Thanks will do!!:2thumb:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

jeepers said:


> Thanks all, he's in for a creamy chicken treat tonight!
> 
> Will report back and I'm on the case for another heat mat to get the temps up.


 
you can mix in a lttle CCF and calcuim power too, works wonders,

if you keep the chichen mix in the fridge, take a little you need for each feed and mix it with a little bit of boiled water to bring up the tempreture to room temp and this also thins it enought to make it more acceptable for the leo


----------



## Nolibear (May 1, 2018)

I got my leopard gecko four months ago, but I’m no sure exactly how old it is. I would huess five months but it only weighs 12 grams and it won’t eat anything I give it. His tail isn’t very big compared to his body so I’m worried. How do I get him to eat?


----------



## Nolibear (May 1, 2018)

He is five and a half a noches long, which is also concerning. How do I get his weight and growth up


----------

